# The Georgia Guidestones site in Elbert County



## jason4445 (Feb 2, 2011)

Brad Meltzer's Decoded : "Apocalypse in Georgia"

The Georgia Guidestones site in Elbert County, often called "America's Stonehenge," is explored in the first-season finale.

It comes on the History Channel at 10:00 PM on Thursday - interesting things and especially for the end of the world is coming soon types.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 3, 2011)

Didn't learn much.
And Rosiecrucians are Liars.


----------



## thedeacon (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought it was interesting.


----------



## hunter_58 (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't realize there was such a thing in Georgia, till last night !


----------



## Mud Minnow (Feb 4, 2011)

They're pretty cool, they're on HWY 77 inbetween Elberton and Hartwell.


----------

